# Favorite animal to hunt?



## Homeschooling (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Ladies--

I am new to this forum, and new to hunting, fishing, etc. too.  I was wondering what were the favorite animals to hunt amongst the female crowd? And what size gun would you recommend for a teen-age girl trying to start? Almost my only gun-experience so far is a BB gun... Do some of you prefer bows?

Thanks for the input, I look forward to seeing your responses.

-Homeschooling


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Welcome to the forums!  

Hmmmm.........favorite animal to hunt??? I just started hunting this past fall so I'm not really sure what my favorite is yet. I've gone small game and deer hunting and I enjoyed every time out, regardless of what I was hunting. Time will tell what ends up being my favorite.  

As far as a gun? I would suggest you go to a good gun shop and let someone help you out. There are many variables as to what gun you would want to start out with. For example: what you will be hunting, your frame size, cost, etc. 

I just got a bow and plan on hunting during bow season for deer next year. In the mean time, my husband and I practice with our bows in our basement several nights a week and it's a ton of fun.

Please consider attending the WWOW outing this spring. It's a great event and gives you an opportunity to try out some of your different outdoor interests.

Here's a link with more info about the WWOW and how to register if you are interested.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=89140


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

WELCOME Homeshooling!

Favorite animals to hunt.???????
Right now I would say Deer. 

Although I enjoy Pheasant and Rabbit also. I have Squirrel and Turkey hunted, but I need more time with those to give a good opinion.

Soon I will do a Bear hunt. I'm EXCITED and SCARED about it. But really looking forward to it.

Like Tangle knot, just enjoy being out in the woods.

Guns - you will get enough opinions to make your head swim.

I personally LOVE my Remington 1100, youth model 20 GA shotgun. I've shot 2 deers with it 75 & 65 yards away. Turkey and 5 Pheasants. You don't have to have a BIGGER gun, you just need to learn how to shot GOOD.

Like I said there are MANY more guns out there that would work well. Keep trying them until you find one that fits and feels good to you.

I'm going to WWOW. Hope to see you there also.

Cheers, 
Gail


----------



## 58archer (Apr 14, 2004)

Absolute hands-down favorite for me: Deer. Then turkey... 
Definitely a bow hunting/archery addict (but rifle, shotgun and muzzleloaders are fun too.) 
Oh, and fishing of any kind is tons of fun too! ) Christine


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

As far as the gun, go to a local sportmens club and talk to some of the members there.
Many clubs will be very willing to help you in your quest for gun types and gauges.
If you are near the Charlivoix sp? Club, I can tell you they are very nice people.
Cindy likes hunting pheasants, the weather is nice in the Fall and she likes watching the dog work.
Also springtime turkey hunting.
Don't rule out small game with a shotgun or a .22 either.
Anytime spent in the woods and field is a good time!
Btw WELCOME to the site , sorry about the confusion when you joined


----------



## 2-BIG (Oct 17, 2002)

Hi I'm using my hubby's log-in so call me missus 2big,
As far as a favorite game to hunt, it would have to be Turkey hands down. I also hunt deer, rabbit, squirrel, and bow fish. My favorite tool for hunting would be my longbow or one of my recurves. I hunt turkey however with a Remington 1100 20ga. I love that gun. I use that gun during the gun deer season as well. I use my bows for all the others I mentioned, just seems more natural. We also have an old single shot 410 that is a blast to shoot.
Elaine


----------



## mommabear (Jul 8, 2004)

My favorite would have to be black bear. That was the one animal that really attracted me to hunting and my first year my husband and I applied for the buddy permit and my husband told me not to get my hopes up not many get a permit there first year applying. We were drawn and I actually took my first black bear. Now I'm addicted I can't wait to try again next year. My husband walked away from that hunt with a grouse.


----------



## huntress01 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi! I;m new to the forum. A long time hunter. I prefer bow any day. I like my Matthews SQ2. 

If you are petite, I recommend a 20 guage shotgun w an interchangeable barrel, like Mossberg (cheap, but works well) for a starter gun. You can use this to shoot everything from pheasants to deer. If you are pretty strong, I like a 12 gauge, Rem 1100 though, it's a bit smoother but can be a heavy field gun. There are lots of other options too. 

I homeschooled my boys for years...I hope to return to it in a few, but health problems, a 2 year old and another new baby are slowing the process down. 

What has motivated you to join the outdoor community? Do you fish


----------



## huntress01 (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh yes,
I like bear hunting best, but I wouldn't start with that. Rabbits are pretty easy to eat and skin, turkey is a blast, elk are a challenge, but all around I'd say the deer give the most meat for the effort and are "easiest" to come by in the sense that there is a long season and we have lots of them.


----------

